# He just keeps getting better...



## Dr. Pam (Jun 16, 2008)

A couple of weeks ago we descended on Al B and his ever patient wife Susan for the Pine Hill Pleasure Driving Show. Blue has been much slower maturing mentally than my minis, but what a fun trip it is! He did great at all his classes. There was Pleasure Driving, Dressage, Turnout, 3 different Cones classes, and a Marathon with hazzards. In a tough Pony division where he was the smallest by a LOT (think Hafflingers, Fjiords, Arabs...) he came in Second overall!!! Go Blue!!!


----------



## alongman (Jun 16, 2008)

He looks good Dr. Pam. I love seeing your driving pics.....


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jun 16, 2008)

Beautiful horse, beautiful pictures! Congrats on doing well with him!


----------



## uwharrie (Jun 16, 2008)

Congrats! He is very handsome.

May I ask what kind of cart are you using? I want to get a couple of my guys trained to drive and am just starting to look at equipment


----------



## Dr. Pam (Jun 16, 2008)

Blue is hooked to a mini Bellcrown, a marathon cart that is made in England. He is wearing his Sport harness from Chimicum Tack. This cart has great suspension and is virtually indistructable, but we lost points in Turnout because the Judge thought the cart looked "tired". My daughter was using the Jerald for her horse, and entries at pleasure shows are horse/cart/driver. If I had switched to the Jerald for Turnout and Dressage, those points wouldn't have counted toward High Point.

Here is the Jerald turned out for ADS Carriage Driving; we use the dash with the brass rein rail, wood wheels, and take the patent boot off:






Sunny is wearing her gorgeous CDE leather harness from Ozark Tack.

There is a thread on the Mini Forum about breeching (or britching). Both these horses are turned out for ADS Carriage driving, and breeching is required. You are not allowed to use an overcheck, sidechecks are allowed but frowned on. Martingales are illegal. At an AMHR show I could go with either of these in a Country Pleasure class if I added a sidechek--a side or over check is required. Some Judges at R shows appreciate this look, others won't place it.


----------



## muffntuf (Jun 16, 2008)

Very nice, THanks for sharing information as this is a growing field for Shetlands!


----------



## Keri (Jun 16, 2008)

Those are some neat driving pics! Congrats on your wins!!!


----------



## kaykay (Jun 16, 2008)

great job!!



Love the pics


----------



## ponyarab (Jun 16, 2008)

Very nice!!! Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## disneyhorse (Jun 16, 2008)

Oooh Dr. Pam you guys look GREAT!!!! Thanks for the pictures! Congrats!

Andrea


----------



## uwharrie (Jun 16, 2008)

thanks for sharing. It sounds like I really need to study the rule books well before ever entering the ring!

My goal is to start driving at some point. I really need to take some formal lessons and since I am so close to Pinehurst NC I really dont have an excuse.


----------



## Megamini (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi!

Blue looks fantastic! How tall is he? He looks similar in build to my very large B size mini, Fox who is also taking a while to mature mentally! Congratulations!

Joanne and Fox


----------



## Dr. Pam (Jun 19, 2008)

Blue measures 40" at the withers. If we try really really hard we could probably get him at 38" for AMHR, and he has ASPC and AMHR papers. I bought him for the Michigan Shetland part though



.

He is 6 this year, but his barn name is still Baby Blue. He has 3 Grands in Halter and a bunch of points as a Foundation Shetland, but we don't do a lot of ASPC shows, so it may take a very long time, if ever, to get his Hall of Fame. How he's reaching in the first picture is exactly what I want, but sure isn't what the Judges are looking for in Country Pleasure. Good thing I like ADS!!! Or, I should say, this is WHY I like ADS!!


----------



## Megamini (Jun 20, 2008)

He is gorgeous! Do you have to drive with a navigator in ADS because he is over 39" at the withers? If so, does he find this heavy going? Do you condition him just by driving or do you do something else too? What feed does he get (what hay and what grain and how much?).

Sorry to be picking your brain but I am trying to learn as much as I can!

Cheers,

Joanne


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jun 22, 2008)

That looks like soooooooooooo much fun!!!


----------



## Leeana (Jun 22, 2008)

That does look like fun , i wish i had that tallent


----------



## hairicane (Jun 25, 2008)

YOU ALL LOOK GREAT!! I showed my shetland for the 1st time at the Area III regionals and was sad to see a very small driving turnout for the classic and Foundation classes. We had a blast showing.


----------

